# Risk factors for malignancy in patients with solitary thyroid nodules and their impac



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Risk factors for malignancy in patients with solitary thyroid nodules and their impact on the management.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

